
Show HN: Whales Report – spot paying users in mobile games - gurdo
http://soom.la/whales/
======
gurdo
At SOOMLA we're very nerdy about community products. We stated originally from
an open source project which evolved to a the SOOMLA framework for mobile game
development. Now we're taking community to our latest product - the Whales
Report. This report shows you users who've paid in other games, hence highly
likely to pay in your game. This becomes possible with our cross-game data
sharing network, which analyzes anonymous user behavior across games and spots
the VIP users, who are likely to generate your future revenue. With this
crowdsourced knowledge, developers can tap into user-level insights once those
users enter their game. The product works on the premise of data sharing.
Developers opt-in to share their game's data and get access to user data from
other games. We'd love your feedback!

~~~
slg
>which analyzes anonymous user behavior across games and spots the VIP users

You are identifying users by anonymous user data? That doesn't sound so
anonymous...

------
bramgg
Me and my friend like to bet on games of Miniclip 8 Ball Pool, because of that
we don't mind spending money on the best cues to gain an advantage. It's
really funny seeing how the game starts treating you differently once it
identifies you as a "whale". I was just thinking the other day about how that
data would be so valuable if it was able to be obtained before a player outed
themselves as such. One problem I imagine a data-sharing platform like this
would have though is games lying. A game publisher has more to gain from
taking data and giving nothing back than following the rules of the platform.
How do you ensure publishers are being honest with you?

